# Log Cabins



## D's (Jan 15, 2009)

Curious to see how others treat detailing around logs, timbers, and finishing the top of walls up against underside of wood floors. I typically use L-Bead or FastMask-Bead up against woodwork but wondering if you can get away with just paper tape and a couple of coats? Should I stick with the bead even though it adds alot to the price?

Thanks,
D'S


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

there is one way but it is kind of time consuming,but cheap material wise using just tape,for explaining sake,say you half to tape a 8' high wall touching up against a block wall.
-apply mud to dry wall with a flat applicator or by hand,don't get no mud on block of coarse
now bend your tape like your doing a angle,stick it on the drywall/block wall
wipe the tape in a snow plow like direction so mud don't flow towards block wall
now lay a flat tape over it,this step goes faster,for the angle side of the tape you put no mud under(block side)is acting like masking tape now.
when done with all your coating,sanding etc over the flat tape,cut the angle tape off with a utility knife.(the dry tape on block side)
you will have a nice tight finish you will not even half to caulk.

or wet drywall tape,stick it on surface you want to protect ,pull it off after you do your taping thing,can get messy though.
don't put wet tape on oak though


----------



## D's (Jan 15, 2009)

That sounds like a cheap and convenient alternative to using FastMask bead. Will definitely try it out.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

thank god you under stood that ,thought I was going to half to draw pictures in windows paint and post it:thumbup:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> thank god you under stood that ,thought I was going to half to draw pictures in windows paint and post it:thumbup:


Go On 2buck, I know you want to :thumbup:


----------



## DSJOHN (Apr 5, 2010)

2buck that is one of the fastest and simplest methods-- great reply


----------



## Saul_Surfaces (Jan 8, 2010)

yes, thanks. I'll try that too


----------

